# The Walking Dead on AMC



## MzzRach (Nov 14, 2010)

Is anyone watching this?  I have the first 2 episodes saved on my DVR and plan to watch them today.  AMC is really stepping it up with their series.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Nov 14, 2010)

Great show! I can't wait for the third ep tonight.

  	I forget his name, but anyone else loving the asian guy? Too funny.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 14, 2010)

The hubby and I are already addicted to this show, it's AWESOME!  It feels like watching a movie, really well done.

  	I hope you love it Rach!


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 14, 2010)

My hubby got me hooked on this show recently...It has an interesting plot...


----------



## Junkie (Nov 16, 2010)

Loving this show! I started watching it last week!

  	I really wanna know what happened to Meryl....no doubt he's still alive - the door was still chained! He probably got down some other way and is alive somewhere. I wonder if they'll find the bag of ammo gone too?


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 16, 2010)

Loved the first 2 episodes, have the third one saved on my DVR to watch this week.  Apparently, this initial season is only 6 episodes long, but the show just got picked up for a second season with 13 episodes due to the ratings AMC has gotten.  Cool!


----------



## Chikky (Nov 16, 2010)

I love this show. I read the comics when they came out years ago, so I kinda know what's going to happen, but it's been so many years that it's not fresh in my mind so I get to enjoy it all over again! Again, great show.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 16, 2010)

I wasn't sure if I was going to be into this (zombie overload!!) but I do like it. My boyfriend and I have been watching it... We're gonna watch the third episode today.


----------



## .Ice (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm really enjoying this show! I would really like to know if the guy and his son from the 1st episode are still safe... or if he mustered up the courage to shoot his zombie wife in the head yet.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone else already can't stand Lauri?


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

I love this show! I don't watch tv so for me to actually watch something at the same time every week is pretty special.


----------

